# Muscle bike identification Please



## Casper (Nov 12, 2018)

Can somebody tell me what I got with the Stingray? The decal on the seat tube says K Mart All Pro. Junk or worth fixing it?


----------



## Vintagedad (Nov 13, 2018)

Looks like kmarts version of a Yamaha Motobike or a Raleigh Chopper. I have no idea whether it’s worth saving.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 13, 2018)

The fork/handlebars and head tube look Iverson made to me. Possibly a Barris design. No clue on a model name.


----------



## rfeagleye (Nov 13, 2018)

I believe that one is the same as an Executive muscle bike, made in the early 1970's. They were made overseas (I forget the country, maybe Germany?) and sold here in the US as Executive bikes, and branded as All Pro and sold at K Mart.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 13, 2018)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/memory-lane-ann-arbor-lets-see-what-you-saw-and-or-bought.89519/

I believe Iverson bikes were made by Stelber. Check the link above, post #4, 5th picture down. There's an orange bike complete in the upper right corner. Just can't zoom in to read the down tube.


----------



## rfeagleye (Nov 13, 2018)

Yup, Iverson bicycles were made by Stelber, but his has a three piece crank, that is a giveaway that it is foreign made. Iverson muscle bikes would have one piece cranks.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 13, 2018)

https://goo.gl/images/Ev4EPc

Another orange one that has no name to be seen from a google search. This is a tough one. Looks like the offspring of an Iverson Bandito/Yellowbird and Raliegh Chopper. Maybe the Muscle Bike museum has more info. I'm sure one of the muscle bike guys will know exactly what it is, when made, etc. Lunch time is over...


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 13, 2018)

Ok. Enter Royal Sport Jet Star in a google search. You will see a few under images.


----------



## Casper (Nov 13, 2018)

Thanks for all the help guys !! From what I have learned, Kmart only imported about 200 to 250 of these in 1970. Even though it is a fairly rare bike..... virtually worthless !!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 13, 2018)

Casper said:


> Thanks for all the help guys !! From what I have learned, Kmart only imported about 200 to 250 of these in 1970. Even though it is a fairly rare bike..... virtually worthless !!




That's what I learned from a guy posting his orange bike on RRB! It's on undergroundvelo as well with some good pics. Now you just need the seat!  The rest shouldn't be too hard to find....


----------



## ratina (Nov 14, 2018)

That’s a cool frame. Valuable or not, fix it up!


----------



## Allrounderco (Nov 14, 2018)

ratina said:


> That’s a cool frame. Valuable or not, fix it up!



Agreed!

Even if it means picking up a 20" wheeled modern girls bike up off the curb that someone was chucking (did just this last week) for various bits. I'd love to see that thing rolling.


----------

